# طلب دئرة رفع الحهد الخارج من منفذ ال usb الي 12 فولت



## الفارس العنيد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اريد دائرة لرفع الجهد الخارج من منفذ الusb الي 12 فولت
وياريت لو حد يقول بالتحديد قيمة الجهد الخارج من المنفذ ( لان الافو بعافيه شويه )
بس هي تقريبا 5 فولت 
ارجو الرد علي استفساري
تحياتي لكم


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الدائرة ستكون غير عملية لك ..لانك ستحتاج الى دائرة تقوم بتحويل الفولتية DC الى فولتية AC (مذبذب) ثم تقوم برفعها الى 12 فولت وبعد ذلك ارجاعها الى فولتية DC وهي معقده نوعا ما 
واذا كنت تريد فولتية 12 فولت من الحاسوب فافضل شي هو ان تاخذه من مجهز القدرة Power Supply مباشرة
تحياتي.


----------



## الفارس العنيد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي مفيش اي مشكله 
المهم ان تكون شغاله اهم شيء
ولو الدائرة لديك ارجو منك وضعها 
لان التجربه علي جهاز لاب توب غير التجربه علي البي سي
وبيكون موجود في الاب توب منفض usb
فارجو منك وضعها لاني بجد محتاجها
بس اهم شيء تكتب لي الخامات المستخدمه تحديدا
تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى
فى ماذا تنوى استخدامه؟ منفذ Usb يغذى 100 مللى أمبير على 5 فولت وعندما ترفع إلى 12 فولت و بافتراض كفاءة تحويل 100% وهذا مستحيل يصبح التيار 40 مللى أمبير فقط - هل هذا يكفى؟


----------



## الفارس العنيد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

هذه الدائرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى
هناك ريلايات مصنعة خصيصا للعمل مع Ttl تعمل على 5 فولت لماذا لا تستخدمها أو إن لم تجد ستجد 6 فولت

على مصدر Usb غالبا لن تستطيع أن تشغل أكثر من 2 وحدة ريلاى معا وإلا سيكون هناك خطر على مخرج الحاسب أما مباشرة باستخدام ريلاى 5 فولت قد تستطيع تشغيل 3-4 وحدات حسب سحب الريلاى


----------



## الفارس العنيد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي انا شاكر لسرعة تجاوبك معي
لكن لن استخدم المصدر ال usb لتشغيل الريليهات
انا اريد ان ارفع الجهد الناتج من الكمبيوتر
لان اكتر المنافذ تخرج 5 فولت
وتوجد دائرة لرفع الجهد من 6 الي 12 وبكفاءة
فده اللي شجعني علي طلبي
اخيرا انا بجد كل يوم بتعلم جديد منكم والله وجزاكم الله عني كل خير
فكل مفي الموضوع
ان الدائرة شغاله ولكني لااريد ان احصل عليها من ال220
ولا من البور سبلاي الخاص بالجهاز لان التجربه ممكن تكون علي لاب توب
فاريد استخدام منفذ ال usb 
وانا شاكر لك اخي الكريم
تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى
لو عندك الدائرة من 6 الى 12 استخدمها مع زيادة ملف الثانوى بنسبة 10:12 أى 1.2 مرة أو اقسم الملف الإبتدائى على نفس النسبة أو اضربة فى 0.83
إن لم تكن لديك دائرة فاستطيع توجيهك لروابط عديدة


----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

سارسل لك مخطط عسى ان يلبي طلبك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## الفارس العنيد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

>


اخي انا شاكر جدا لمجهودك
وسوف اطبقها ان شاء الله
لكن في استفسارين
الملف قيمته 150ميكرو هنري فقط ولا له مواصفات اخري
ثانيا
المكثفات اجيبها كام فولت يعني 25 ولا50
ثالثا 
انا اختر الدائرة ديه لاني اجد صعوبة في التعامل مع الدوائر الاخري
وديه اسهلهم(ههه)
تحياتي لك
اخوك احمد


> خى
> لو عندك الدائرة من 6 الى 12 استخدمها مع زيادة ملف الثانوى بنسبة 10:12 أى 1.2 مرة أو اقسم الملف الإبتدائى على نفس النسبة أو اضربة فى 0.83
> إن لم تكن لديك دائرة فاستطيع توجيهك لروابط عديدة


اخي اريد انا اخد رايك في اي من الدوائر التي اعطاها لي الاخ الكريم (مهندس بغداد) جزاه الله خيرا
انا سوف اطبق الدائرة الموجوده بالرد 
لانها الاسهل بينهم
لكن اريد رايك فيها 
تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى
دائرة بسيطة وسهلة و بالنسبة للمكثفات فأى قيمة 16 فولت أو أعلى تصلح


----------



## مهندس بغداد (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز بالنسبة للمكثفات عموما خذ فولتيتها ضعف الفولتية المطبقة عليها تقريبا
فالفولتية المكتوبة على المكثف تعني الفولتيه التي تتحملها المكثف فاذا زادت عطب المكثف..فكلما زادت فولتية المتسعة كان احسن..لكن الزيادة المفرطة تسبب كبر المتسعة وغلاء ثمنها
فالمتسعة على يسار المخطط 100 مايكرو فاراد مسلط عليها 5 فولت ...فانت ممكن ان تظع متسعة مكتوب عليها 
10 فولت او 16 فولت او حتى 50 فولت لكن مثلما قلت ..زيادة الفولتية على المتسعة تسبب كبر الحجم وغلاء الثمن...
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في مشروعك..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

